# Canon EOS R5 price :)



## xps (May 14, 2020)

I read this some hours before in the web:
An Australian website lists the EOS R5 around 10.500 Australian Dollars! 








Canon EOS R5 Mirrorless Camera


5 Years Australian Manufacturer Warranty 8K Video Capability 120FPS 4K 8 Stops Image Stabilizer with Coordinated IS2 Next-Level AF With Advanced Face and Eye Detection Continuous 20 FPS Still-Shoots With Full AF and Auto-Exposure Tracking 100% Frame Coverage for Exceptional Subject Tracking...




www.camera-warehouse.com.au





I hope this is FAKE NEWS!

The pricing of the 5DIV was high enough. Another 50% rise would be really to much.
IMO the 8K specs are nice to have, but my 8K TV is not able to show this content as it exceed the TVs bandwith.
So, 6000$ that will be 7000€ in Europe will be definitively a hard hit in my stomach. 

Also, this would be a home run for Sony.


----------



## Nelu (May 14, 2020)

xps said:


> I read this some hours before in the web:
> An Australian website lists the EOS R5 around 10.500 Australian Dollars!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, WOW!!!
I guess I'm gonna start looking for a new 1DX Mark II now (yes, Mark II, not Mark III)
I surely hope it's not true though...


----------



## SteveC (May 14, 2020)

$6000 would send me to the camera shop for an RP. Yeah it won't be remotely as much of a camera but it's dirt cheap and I already own a ton of batteries for it.

One way or another, I'm getting an RF mount camera. Ball's in Canon's court as to which one.


----------



## tpatana (May 14, 2020)

I wonder if I would get lot of clicks on photo forums if I list R5 at my store for $7000.


----------



## subtraho (May 15, 2020)

One random store putting up a placeholder price is news now? There's a reason you aren't seeing CR pick up this one on the main page.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 15, 2020)

The stores do not have prices, so they typically put a placeholder with a high price so that people will know its not a real price. Most people, anyway. This has happened many times in the past.


----------



## HenryL (May 15, 2020)

They've changed the price already - it's a 200AUD deposit with actual pricing TBD.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 15, 2020)

it was a placeholder. who in their right mind will position a 5 series camera on the market at the price of a 1 series camera?


----------



## Joules (May 15, 2020)

Canon made it clear that this camera is meant to appeal to a broad audience. And it is named after the 5 series. If they can't hit a 5 series price point, their marketing and engineering seem to be talking past each other.


----------



## xps (May 15, 2020)

This is good news. Then we can still hope to get it at 4000€


----------



## fentiger (May 15, 2020)

i feel the R5 will be priced slightly higher than a 5D4 with a license fee to unlock 8K codes
bit like sony video cameras, when you want to unlock faster frame rates.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (May 15, 2020)

It will surely be an amazing camera, but 1 series pricing would make it irrelevant.


----------



## xseven (May 15, 2020)

European price = 4333 Euro! 


eos


----------



## Maximilian (May 15, 2020)

I expect a price (MRSP) somewhere around 4,500€ - hopefully less.
OTOH Everything above 4,000€ would make me look away. Not my league.

In Germany I found a page that posted a screen of an Australian retailer. Price there was A$10,499 respectively 6,270 €.
And they speculate that this nort just a filler as you could preorder it and pay that price at checkout... hmm...

_Edit: page has changed. Price declared as placeholder and A$200 deposit are possible._


----------



## xseven (May 15, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> I expect a price (MRSP) somewhere around 4,500€ - hopefully less.
> OTOH Everything above 4,000€ would make me look away. Not my league.
> 
> In Germany I found a page that posted a screen of an Australian retailer. Price there was A$10,499 respectively 6,270 €.
> ...


Was it a serious store?


----------



## Pape (May 15, 2020)

I bet canon buys all european R5 and sell them to australia


----------



## Maximilian (May 15, 2020)

xseven said:


> Was it a serious store?


They didn't tell. Don't think so, if thes sell items that are not officially released. (see my "_hmm..._" above)
Funny, that right away there is an addition on that mentioned page, that the price was just a placeholder.
It is now changed to A$200 deposit.


----------



## Maximilian (May 15, 2020)

Some more from the web:

Calumet.de (serious retailer) offers a 200 € deposit  :






fotokoch.de (serious retailer) offers a instant price info :




Most others don't list it and some others also price info.


----------

